# Big daft 4x4s yes we can all see you



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As you big daft pointless 4x4 is not big enough you have to drive about with your fog lights on the fog lights that are just at head hight for any one in a standard family car :evil: must be at least of the wankers I see driving these daft things drive with fog lights on


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

There's a girl at my gym who's had all sorts of cosmetic surgery - big tits and a trimmed arse  - drives a Lambo convertible in the summer 8) and a Q7 in the winter [smiley=bomb.gif] - she's as thick as shit and bored as hell. :roll: Drives with whatever was left on by whoever drove it before... :evil:

I don't think many people think about what they're doing at all... :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Where does this fake-arsed bint get her money from? It's not from rocket science or being clever, obviously :roll:

4x4s are a royal pain in the arse. Actually though, so are fog lights. Put the two together and WHAM, pillock alert! Modern monster truck tractors are possibly even worse. Bright lights high up and in the centre so you can't even see how big the mystery vehicle headed your way is.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> There's a girl at my gym who's had all sorts of cosmetic surgery - big tits and a trimmed arse  - drives a Lambo convertible in the summer 8) and a Q7 in the winter [smiley=bomb.gif] - she's as thick as shit and bored as hell. :roll: Drives with whatever was left on by whoever drove it before... :evil:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


But I bet you stil would mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I just thought the roads near me were full of pillocks today, good to see they're spread evenly around the country.

Top two dick of the day awards go to:

The woman that edged halfway out (blocking my lane) on the 3 lane, fast moving motorway island.

And

The gentleman (cock!) who turned right ate the island in Cannock in the left hand lane and then shook his head when he cut me up!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

The gentleman (cock!) who turned right ate the island in Cannock in the left hand lane and then shook his head when he cut me up!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif][/quote]

80% of my day is driving i lose count how many times this happens :evil:

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Don't usually drive in weekday traffic other than my commute. Don't know how you don't lose the plot.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> Don't usually drive in weekday traffic other than my commute. Don't know how you don't lose the plot.


I do several time a day [smiley=bomb.gif]

DAZ


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think they're on the increase, the mitsubisi pickup truck seems to be the popular one.

Fog lights generally don't bother me, as they are usually the same power as head lights, and point towards the road. Any lighs on a 4x4 pee me off, there should be a legal limit to how high headlights are allowed to be.

If they aren't up your arse with the lights shining into your cabin, they're in front blacked out so you can't see through to overtake.

In fact, add to the laws, 4x4 can't have tinted windows (if you carry lots of expensive equipment and such, get a van), and aren't allowed wide wheels (as wide wheels aren't good for off-roading).


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dash said:


> I think they're on the increase, the mitsubisi pickup truck seems to be the popular one.
> 
> Fog lights generally don't bother me, as they are usually the same power as head lights, and point towards the road. Any lighs on a 4x4 pee me off, there should be a legal limit to how high headlights are allowed to be.
> 
> ...


There are a few dicks I see all the time with low profile tyres on there 4x4 pick up trucks what the fuck is the point of that :evil:
God I hate 4x4 when people owne them and have no need what so ever for them


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah yes the Mitsubishi L200. Vehicle of choice for "mine's bigger than yours" bling-obsessed cocksuckers everywhere. The blacked out windows some of these 4x4 asshats have crease me up. You just want to say to them, "you do realise you're not in a film and you're not the FBI in that that film, don't you?" [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Ah yes the Mitsubishi L200. Vehicle of choice for "mine's bigger than yours" bling-obsessed cocksuckers everywhere. The blacked out windows some of these 4x4 asshats have crease me up. You just want to say to them, "you do realise you're not in a film and you're not the FBI in that that film, don't you?" [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Mitsubishi L200 - the vehicle of pikey choice.....


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Bit of fog around North London this morning and all the idiots had their front and rear fogs on. The visibility must have been at least 400m... How fucking terrified of driving do you have to be to think you need fogs in that?

To top it off, everyone was still doing the typical A406 manoeuvre of driving at 50mph+ whilst 10m from the car in front. Even the cars with their fogs on were doing it. Switch your fucking fogs off and leave a sensible gap... You still go the same speed, whether you're 10m or 40m from the car in front.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Even worse when they go off road, by off road I mean parking with two wheels half way or more across the pavement, forcing you to walk around them in the road. :evil: :evil: :evil: One thing that is common with both male and female drivers of said vehicles, they always seem to appear genetically mutated or am I being too prejudice. :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

graTT58 said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes the Mitsubishi L200. Vehicle of choice for "mine's bigger than yours" bling-obsessed cocksuckers everywhere. The blacked out windows some of these 4x4 asshats have crease me up. You just want to say to them, "you do realise you're not in a film and you're not the FBI in that that film, don't you?" [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> ...


I particularly like the "bling-obsessed cocksuckers everywhere" you have a stunning turn of phrase, I noticed that on the Jedward thread ;-)

You are so right about the L200, when I was a copper we had a an instruction to stop all L200's as the "travelling fraternity" were nicking them left right and centre, I think almost all of those I stopped were driven by Mums with kids in the back ;-)

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I think almost all of those I stopped were driven by Mums with kids in the back ;-)


Of course! :lol: Once you have a child weighing 40-50KG, you obviously need a vehicle weighing 2 tons to be able to transport both child, their football boots, and still have room for your handbag. You just can't fit it all in in a 7-seat PIcasso.

It's an Ironic term that, "travellers", given that what they usually seem to want to do is commandeer someone else's land and set up something resembling a permanent structure on it. And then complain when the landowner wants rid of them. Presumably leaving would involve too much travelling. Or something. 

If you're a betting man, you may like to play along and see how many days it takes after any fog has subsided for people who've been waiting for an opportunity to use their fog lights to switch them back off again. Naturally this doesn't work with the boneheads who consider them of permanent benefit to ward off nearby shipping from floundering.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I make a point when some one comes up behind me with their fogs on I switch my rear fogs on. The other day this prick with is fogs on came up behind me, on went my rears we stopped at some lights, he blew his horn at me and pointed to my fogs. Unfunkinbeliveable. :twisted:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Instead of turning your fog lights on; turn all your lights off and yank on the hand brake.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

If I see some doodah with his fogs on I usually overtake them. Or undertake them, as they are usually the same morons who sit in lane 2 at a perfect 70 mph.

But if I had to choose I'd keep the fog light tosspots in favour of binning off the school run.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I dont have the fogs on and in the TT they have been removed but I do own a XC90 and will be getting a Navara
next year, why Two Adults, Two Kids, Two Dogs, Four Bikes and a shit load of bags, this amount dosen't fit in a normal car 
that why people buy them :twisted:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Bet that would fit in a Ford Galaxy...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What with having to take half an hour just to remove the seats, we had a people carrier before
VX Zafira Gsi and granted it's not as big as a Galaxy but they are one shite car


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

robokn said:


> I dont have the fogs on and in the TT they have been removed but I do own a XC90 and will be getting a Navara
> next year, why Two Adults, Two Kids, Two Dogs, Four Bikes and a shit load of bags, this amount dosen't fit in a normal car
> that why people buy them :twisted:


so all these blonde bimbos driving around in range rovers with blacked out windows are actually on their way to a bike course and not the tanning salon! :lol:

i've got a feeling you are one of the few with your large car needs.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I think there are so many of them on the roads driven by Mums, due to their sheer size, giving the driver the somewhat deluded impression that they are that much safer in case of an accident. I suppose it really depends upon what sort of accident you have but perception is reality.

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah they are pretty stupid.

I say tax them even more.

Unless you can prove you need a 4x4 for where you live or for your profession then you should pay excessive amounts to have one depending on the Co2 emissions and usage amounts.

People with TT's should be charged less just because! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

robokn said:


> I dont have the fogs on and in the TT they have been removed but I do own a XC90 and will be getting a Navara
> next year, why Two Adults, Two Kids, Two Dogs, Four Bikes and a shit load of bags, this amount dosen't fit in a normal car
> that why people buy them :twisted:


Cant get that all in an estate which has far mrore floor space :roll: :lol:


----------

